
Coronavirus: Death toll climbs to 106 as China tightens measures - huy-nguyen
https://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-china-51275896
======
reneberlin
See realtime-dashboard: Coronavirus spread and mortality

[https://gisanddata.maps.arcgis.com/apps/opsdashboard/index.h...](https://gisanddata.maps.arcgis.com/apps/opsdashboard/index.html#/bda7594740fd40299423467b48e9ecf6)

------
ddalex
So about 3% mortality rate, I'd say that's pretty scary...

~~~
Frost1x
From what I read, insensive care was needed for about 20-25% of cases as well.
I'm not sure how valid this information is but it's pretty nasty if so.

~~~
huxflux
If you read it, please let us at least know where. Speculating doesn't assist
anyone.

~~~
Frost1x
Speculating assumes it's not valid information. Not having a reference on
hand, having a valid reputable reference, and having and invalid reference are
not one in the same so not sure what's being implied.

Anyways, I googled it for you: [https://www.who.int/docs/default-
source/coronaviruse/situati...](https://www.who.int/docs/default-
source/coronaviruse/situation-reports/20200123-sitrep-3-2019-ncov.pdf)

